# Best sports uniforms and logos



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Here are mine:
Uniforms:
Seattle Seahawks









Edmonton Oilers









Best logos:

Detroit Red Wings









Manchester United FC









Arsenal FC


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

anonymid said:


>


I really like the old Brewers uniforms and logos. The brewers played in seattle in 1969 as the Seattle Pilots.
There uniforms were pretty bad.









But they had a good logo.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I've always loved the Redskins' uniforms.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

And this is my favorite logo. Funny how both my favorite uniforms and logo are from the NFL but I don't even watch football.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd say the best uniforms in all of sports belong the the Original 6 hockey teams, with the exceptions of those nasty things the Scabs wear.


----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo (Sep 19, 2012)

Toronto Maple Leafs old 3rd jersey. Really sharp logo and colour scheme










Also love the Hawks jersey


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Another vote for the Chicago Blackhawks logo, and Montreal Canadiens :yes


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't know if I have one in particular, but I usually like the throwback jerseys, especially from the 30's and 40's in baseball. 90% of the Oregon Ducks' uniforms and other contemporary stuff looks fugly to me.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

BeyondOsiris said:


> I've always loved the Redskins' uniforms.


yeah, the colors go together really well... i like the cardinals uniforms too


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Oregon, from a couple years ago.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

right here


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

olschool said:


> right here


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

Whir said:


>


 yep lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Lmatic3030 said:


>


Love it.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

WhoDey85 said:


> Oregon, from a couple years ago.


The PAC 12 is loaded with cool jerseys I think.
I like Arizona States alternative jerseys/helmet.
Ucla, USC, etc.

IMO.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

They are not Spanish, they are CATALAN!!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> They are not Spanish, they are CATALAN!!


I have always like FC Barcelonas logo. But why is the English flag on their logo? 
Speaking of flag logos, I really like the NewEngland Revolution's logo.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

illmatic1 said:


> yeah, the colors go together really well... i like the cardinals uniforms too


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Mich football - charles Woodson


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> I have always like FC Barcelonas logo. *But why is the English flag on their logo? *
> Speaking of flag logos, I really like the NewEngland Revolution's logo.


Its the flag of st George, in Barcelona they celebrate st Georges day just like we do in England as far as im aware.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> I have always like FC Barcelonas logo. But why is the English flag on their logo?


According to Wikipedia, St. George (English) is the patron saint of Aragon, Catalonia, Ethiopia, Georgia (as in the country), Greece, Lithuania, Palestine, Portugal, and Russia.


----------



## BlackCanvas (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Whir said:


>


I dig the the current Cardnals unis to.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

The Juventus away kit is effing faaaabulous:










And the Palermo home kit:










They are applauding the Italian fashion designers responsible for these two wonderfully masculine shirts.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Not a fan of either. But the steelers would be easier to like. Not crazy bout the titans helmet.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------

